# My son swallowed glass!



## chamomeleon

(X-Posted to Health & Healing.)

Eeek! My 2.5 year old son had a cold a couple of weeks ago and has had a lingering cough. It started to get worse a couple of days ago, so I cooked up an herbal cough syrup for him. Let me just start by saying that this is absolutely my fault...I was giving him the syrup from a small bottle with a glass dropper. I know, I know. What was I thinking??? Clearly, I wasn't. Anyway, this morning I was giving him some of the syrup and he bit down on the dropper, breaking off a tiny piece from the very tip. I immediately told him to start spitting into my hand and not to swallow, which he did, but the glass piece never came out. At one point, he bit down and I heard a crunch, so I know he crushed it into even tinier pieces. I had him keep spitting, but no glass showed up in my hand. He let me look and feel inside his mouth, and I didn't see any cuts, blood, or glass. I'm sure that he swallowed it. He didn't cry at all or complain of any pain, he just seemed a little startled by my reaction and telling him to spit on me, which is usually a no-no.









How worried should I be? Should I call the ped? I'm inclined to just watch and wait, but I would not want to find out later that I should have done something differently.


----------



## CawMama

You might want to call the ped. I know it's not the same, but my dog once at a lightbulb and the vet told me to give her a bunch of bread right way. Maybe you should do something like that?


----------



## Softmama

I would call the ped just to be sure, but that's because I do best with reassurance!
we had a similar episode (my child got a jar of baby food out, smashed it, and ate it and some of the glass). I called the ped hysterical. He asked if there was blood at the mouth. I said no. He told me to watch for blood in the stool. There never was any. But I felt much better having just called. He didn't even have me bring him in. (at the time I was wondering if I should head to the ER, cause I'm a bit alarmist). But he had me just sit back and watch and wait. So long as there is not blood at the mouth or in the stool you should be good.


----------



## chamomeleon

Thanks for the replies, mamas.

Quote:

I know it's not the same, but my dog once at a lightbulb
...







It's not really funny, Carrin, and I hope your dog was OK. I laugh because our dog would absolutely eat a lightbulb if given the chance.

Well, he ate 2 pieces of toast for breakfast right after that, and there was definitely no blood in his mouth. I'll keep an eye on the other end for the next couple of days, and I'll call the ped just to be on the safe side, but from your experiences, it sounds like watch and wait is all I can do. Thanks!


----------



## Korimomto2

If it makes you feel any better, my ds ate a glass ornament last Christmas. We immediately wiped his mouth with a wet paper towel and had him eat some bread. He never even got a tummy ache (and I *KNOW* he swallowed some glass).

*sigh* Toddlers are TERRIFYING!


----------

